# Looking for a job in melbourne?



## chriscat2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey there everyone,
Just wondering if people are finding it hard to find jobs?
I am asking because i work for a company that has job vacancies in sales.
We are working with a charity at the moment and the money is good.
lots of benefits and bonuses. if you are interested please leave contact details or call Chris on 0431151259


----------



## aus1234 (Oct 3, 2010)

Chris,
I am currently working on H1B in USA and I do not hold any Australian visa. Can I apply for these vacancies? Will your company be ready to sponsor me? I am ready to migrate.


----------



## chriscat2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Job Vacancies*

Hey there,
We are looking for people in melbourne or coming to melbourne soon. we cannot just offer sponsorships unfortunatley, we offer them to people who are dedicated to our company after a while of working for us.
If you are going to get yourself a working holiday visa (J1 Visa) let me know and we can talk more then


----------



## nelross (Nov 8, 2010)

*Hi*



chriscat2010 said:


> Hey there everyone,
> Just wondering if people are finding it hard to find jobs?
> I am asking because i work for a company that has job vacancies in sales.
> We are working with a charity at the moment and the money is good.
> lots of benefits and bonuses. if you are interested please leave contact details or call Chris on 0431151259


Hi Chris

my name is Nelson i am in India and have more than 17 yrs exp in purchase
and i want to join as sales person what i sthe possibility of getting a job before leaving my home country

i may relocate Australia in Jan 20111

Nelson
009 19833827576


----------



## ritu (Feb 20, 2009)

chriscat2010 said:


> Hey there everyone,
> Just wondering if people are finding it hard to find jobs?
> I am asking because i work for a company that has job vacancies in sales.
> We are working with a charity at the moment and the money is good.
> lots of benefits and bonuses. if you are interested please leave contact details or call Chris on 0431151259


Hey Chris,
Thanks for your offering,i am Indian,i am PR visa,now i am new arrival to melbourne,dandenong. Now i am searching a job,will you please give me more information about your work. .I am not fluently in australian English.Is the job is suitable to me?.Please mail me or contact 0415956130


----------

